# Schwalbe Big Betty...I have seen the light



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been a big Michelin fan for a long time. Weight wasn't an issue...I just loved the grip and how well they worked tubeless...but that all changed with Big Betty

Well after riding my New Intense M9 ...all I can say is man this is a great tire...first off it has low weight. If You want your bike on a diet, then start with these tires. Second they roll fast....very fast combine that with low rolling weight ...it makes the bike feel like someone is pushing you.

they have good grip on loose stuff..,..I need more time on the bike but initial views are very promising. 

How many others have switched?? 

I have about 6 Michelin 32AT if anybody wants them


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

How is the Schwalbe 2.4 vs a Maxxis Minion 2.5 or a Nevegal? Is it a large tire, run small or big?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jmallory said:


> How is the Schwalbe 2.4 vs a Maxxis Minion 2.5 or a Nevegal? Is it a large tire, run small or big?


the 2.4 is bigger then the 2.5 minion...I don't ride the nevegal


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Been running schwalbe muddy mary, dirty dan , al mightys , big betty and wicked will for 3+ years bob.
Took a set of muddy marys out side by side with my beloved minions and it was over. I had to break the minions hearts and replace them with schwalbes.

Been running big bety rear muddy mary front for most of it or mm fro.t and rear and love these tires.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

interesting.

what terrain are you guys riding your big betty's in?

my voltage came stock w/ 2.4 Big Bettys... 

the terrain around here is hardpacked with a layer of looser stuff on top unless its winter season. it just feels real loose, and unforgiving in the front. i cant really apply myself in cornering w/o the issue of feeling like im going to wash out the front end.


28-29psi F/30-32psi R. what pressure are you guys running them at?


In tackier/damper conditions...it seems to hold up well. 
I rode with them through a slightly muddy/sloshy condition, and actually was surprised how well they held up..

My only other experience with tires are the Nevegal 2.35 stick-e's...and honestly, for the places around here that i ride at, i would probably ride the nev's 9/10 times..

will probably put a 2.5 nevegal up front once i wear the betty's down a bit, or wait until the new maxxis prototypes are released.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I ran Big Betties and Muddy Mary's (triple compound and sticky) last summer on my AM bike, and really liked them. The sticky compound rolls really bad, but has good traction, the triple compound rolls pretty well but does not hold especially well untill you drop pressures quite a lot (with these you can run very low pressures).

Last autumn I got a pair of Betties with teh new "Trailstar" compound. It seems to have traction closer to the sticky old ones, and rolls almost as well as the triple compounds. Also this does not turn hard in cold weather...

Perfect tires really. I was just looking at my bike after commuting to work (on the Uzzi) and thinking my search for tires is definitely over.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Drastic if they are triples you will have to air down to get the compounds to conform to the terrain and track decent. That compound is decent for a rear.

Guey glueys are great roll a bit slow wear fast and hook up amazing.

I run vert star now and LOVE it but will be running a trail star rear soon enough to see how it hangs.
I like the fat albert on the sx light.wheelset in trail star so pretty pumped.

Dropadrop is pretty right on with 2010 schwalbe compounds.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

BTW, when I mention the triple does not have good traction I'm talking about wet roots and slimy rocks where even my five tens don't have any traction.


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

has anyone here ridden the dirty dans on sand? I've been looking seriously into the hillbilly's or a pair of the MM's/DD's. The MM's are my likely first delve into the world of Schwalbe, but the DD's i think could excel here in phoenix. thanks for the solid beta on the compounds.
cheers


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

+1 for Schwalbe...BB especially. I've been running Big Betty 2.4s up front for several years now, always the TC version coupled with FA/NN or Conty TK out back.

All of my BBs have lasted over a year of riding. That makes them less expensive than running nevegals and shedding knobs.


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

Have Big Betty freeride 2.4 tires on the nomad, feels like im on rails very happy with them so far. Originally got them because I wanted a high volume tire to minimize getting carbon rims dinged up and pinch flats


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob, I'll take those michelins off your hands.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

DHgnaR said:


> Bob, I'll take those michelins off your hands.


And if'n he doesn't, I will. PM me.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Love the BB's and MM's. Have a new/never mounted DH version of the BB for sale if anyone is interested. $45 shipped (US only). I only need the FR version for my use.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Have been running Schwalbes for a while now.:thumbsup: 

Have Fat Albert, Big Betty and Muddy Mary.
Have a new TS BB and a TS Wicked Will on the way as well as a pair of TS HansDampf.

michael


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I liked my big betty DH front and rear until...... I went with big betty rear a muddy mary front, massive traction on pretty much anything. One of the best combos i have run.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

i just looked on shwalbe's website...and i have the off-road compound (ORC) big betty..

maybe that's why i'm not as impressed with them in comparison to the other folks in this thread? 
Would I want the trailstar or vertstar compound?

w/ the ORC only being 980g, ill probably keep the front as a spare for the rear and run those to the ground, and either try a stickier compound BB up front, or a diff tire.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

drastic. said:


> my voltage came stock w/ 2.4 Big Bettys...
> 
> the terrain around here is hardpacked with a layer of looser stuff on top unless its winter season. it just feels real loose, and unforgiving in the front. i cant really apply myself in cornering w/o the issue of feeling like im going to wash out the front end.


Same here, I had no problem with the 2.4 triple nano DH snakeskin BB on the rear but the 2.4 GG on the front couldn't handle cornering and the knobs would fold over.









Sorry about the poor picture quality but you can see that the tread is barely worn but the side knobs are failing where they attach.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

drastic. said:


> i just looked on shwalbe's website...and i have the off-road compound (ORC) big betty..
> 
> maybe that's why i'm not as impressed with them in comparison to the other folks in this thread?
> Would I want the trailstar or vertstar compound?
> ...


That would be the reason. ORC sucks balls. Triple Nano is a lot better but really needs low pressure to perform. GooeyGluey is nice and sticky, but hardens up in colder conditions, rolls pretty slow, wears quick, and can tend have a bit too much rebound.

The new compounds are all triple, having a fast base rubber, then grippier in the centre and max grip on the edge. ( These I have not ridden yet, but am awaiting a shipment)

PaceStar is XC / trail / fastest, least grip.

TrailStar is proported to be a lot grippier than TN almost GG
Speed is about the same as the TN - with less rebound.
This is basically the "AM/FR" compound. Would be good in the back with a Vertstar in front in faster conditions.

Vertstar is the new Gooeygluey - a lot stickier, better rebound control, wears better and is significantly faster.

No idea on abrasion or ripping.

My guess would be a TS in back with a VS in front, unless things are really nasty, then you would want a VS in back, but then you would also want the MM or DD in front in VS as well....

I'm rounding out my GG MM and TN BB with a new TS BB and TS WickedWill. (as well as a pair of HansDampf for trail riding) That will give me quite a few combinations for all conditions, from MM/MM down to BB/WW.
(And maybe alot more combos if the HD gets included - depending upon how tough it is....reports are positive thou...)

Just a couple of thoughts to add to the pile - hope I didn't confuse ya too much

michael


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

BB's roll very fast as front tires but don't have the cornering knob support of the MM's so... as was stated already, use them for rear use and use GGC (sticky) MM for front.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody have experience with the Wicked Wills? I'm out here in AZ with dry, rocky conditions. If you have used the WW's, do you recommend them as front, rear or both?
Thanks.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

induction said:


> Anybody have experience with the Wicked Wills? I'm out here in AZ with dry, rocky conditions. If you have used the WW's, do you recommend them as front, rear or both?
> Thanks.


x2 on this question. How is it for a colorado rock and loose over hard tire?


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't like the WW as a front tire, but it's nice and fast as a rear. I run a MM front, WW rear combo on my DH bike for most conditions.


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Zak said:


> I don't like the WW as a front tire, but it's nice and fast as a rear. I run a MM front, WW rear combo on my DH bike for most conditions.


Why do you not like it as a front tire?


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

hitechredneck said:


> x2 on this question. How is it for a colorado rock and loose over hard tire?


I have the Wicked Will goey gluey in Front and the Big Betty triple nano rear in Colorado. I think this combo is ideal for alot of riding on the front range. the large volume and low knobs let me lean the bike further than I ever could without fear of washing out. The only thing these don't excel on is the shale on "The Super Top Secret" area hahaha. the only tire I found that worked there was the Muddy Mary.


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

Its round profile and low knobs just don't lend itself to high lean angles on anything but hardpack in my opinion. I like a rear tire that I can put into a drift easily, with a front tire that bites hard. MM front, WW rear accomplishes this. The taller side knobs on the MM make for a more confidence inspiring front tire for me.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Zak said:


> Its round profile and low knobs just don't lend itself to high lean angles on anything but hardpack in my opinion. I like a rear tire that I can put into a drift easily, with a front tire that bites hard. MM front, WW rear accomplishes this. The taller side knobs on the MM make for a more confidence inspiring front tire for me.


How does the MM profile compare to the DHF?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

*Have a look for yourself*



DeerhillJDOG said:


> How does the MM profile compare to the DHF?


Here is a 2.5 MM GG next to a 2.5 DHF 3C. I will let you decide what you think. Im still in the "testing" phase of which i like more. But in the loose wetter stuff it the MM>DHF :thumbsup:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks hitech!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

optical illusion/angle makes the right side tread look less than the left on MM


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> Here is a 2.5 MM GG next to a 2.5 DHF 3C. I will let you decide what you think. Im still in the "testing" phase of which i like more. But in the loose wetter stuff it the MM>DHF :thumbsup:


could be just the angle, but the MM looks significantly larger than the DHF for a side by side comparison of 2 tires with the same width sizing.

thanks for the post.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

drastic. said:


> could be just the angle, but the MM looks significantly larger than the DHF for a side by side comparison of 2 tires with the same width sizing.
> 
> thanks for the post.


It isn't the angle. THe Schwalbe sizes are comparable to the "newer" casing Maxxis tires like the Ardent/Advantage...they actually measure close to true. They are much higher in volume to boot.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

the MM is a monster next to the maxxis (which is a smaller 2.35 true size tire).


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

2.5 Muddy Marys are HUGE next to a standard 2.5 Minion/Highroller. More like a 2.8.

If you want comparable sizing, try and get the 2.35s.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Testing the clutch vs dhf right now.

Need to see the mm against the clutch


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> It isn't the angle. THe Schwalbe sizes are comparable to the "newer" casing Maxxis tires like the Ardent/Advantage...they actually measure close to true. They are much higher in volume to boot.


I agree the Schwalbees are bigger...I have run the 2.4 next to the 2.5 highrollers and minions bothe tires are smaller then the schwalbees


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

giantsaam said:


> I have the Wicked Will goey gluey in Front and the Big Betty triple nano rear in Colorado. I think this combo is ideal for alot of riding on the front range. the large volume and low knobs let me lean the bike further than I ever could without fear of washing out. The only thing these don't excel on is the shale on "The Super Top Secret" area hahaha. the only tire I found that worked there was the Muddy Mary.


Well i took the plung, The GG WW showed up on chain love so i picked on up. Have you tried the WW in the front for Sol Vista or Winter Park or Keystone?

Also I figured i would order the MM is 2.35 to put on my enduro so i was running the same tire on trail bike and big bike. But sadly the 2.35 compared to the 2.5 almost looks and seems like a different tire :madman: same pattern but size is HUGE difference and the lug width and height is vastly different. I hope that i did not waste cash on a tire that handles a bunch different. :madmax:


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought i found the light with the Big Betty. Now I have lost it.This weekend riding the rear end was all over thr place. Slid out twice in places my Muddy Marys or High Rollers would go through with ease. I tried airing it down and everything. Nothing seemed to help. Guess i'll be going back to MM F/R or my high rollers.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

KrankedDH said:


> I thought i found the light with the Big Betty. Now I have lost it.This weekend riding the rear end was all over thr place. Slid out twice in places my Muddy Marys or High Rollers would go through with ease. I tried airing it down and everything. Nothing seemed to help. Guess i'll be going back to MM F/R or my high rollers.


if its greasy mud or thicker mud then the big betty will be out of its element or if its a.triple compound.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

It wasn't muddy by any means. It was dry as a bone. 

Sucks because i had big hopes for this tire. It'll sit on my shelf along with the DHF i bought


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

KrankedDH said:


> It wasn't muddy by any means. It was dry as a bone.
> 
> Sucks because i had big hopes for this tire. It'll sit on my shelf along with the DHF i bought


well a little more description of terrain because socal is bone dry and as a rear it rips here even in the kitty litter. I've run mm front and.rear love it and beat the he'll out of the bb rear on some local steeps last weekend that are nasty and no issues it was controlled the whole time even using it like a rutter down the chute.

if your talking about places like idyl wild then he'll even muddy Mary are all over the place. haven't found a tire yet to grip pine needles over kitty litter lol


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> well a little more description of terrain because socal is bone dry and as a rear it rips here even in the kitty litter. I've run mm front and.rear love it and beat the he'll out of the bb rear on some local steeps last weekend that are nasty and no issues it was controlled the whole time even using it like a rutter down the chute.


Terrain ranged from loose dirt with a few small rocks to hard packed berms to rooty and rocky sections. Everytime I would lay into a berm the rear end started to drift out. Lowered the tire pressure and it still had that sensation. Slid out twice in perfectly groomed berms both because the rear end broke loose. Maybe it might be better in a little damper climate. I'll definitely be putting on the muddy mary back on the rear for my Western NC trip. Muddy slippery rocky gnar.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

I didnt want to start another thread and cluster this section up w/ another tire thread so i'll ask here since you guys have far more experience w/ tires than I do.

I can pick up either a Muddy Mary 2.5 GGC or a Continental Der Kaiser 2.5. Either, locally, for a very good price.

Which would you prefer for a front tire on a mainly dry/hard(er) packed terrain? 

I've read very little about the DK's, but from what I've read, people seem to like them.

Suggestions?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drastic. said:


> I didnt want to start another thread and cluster this section up w/ another tire thread so i'll ask here since you guys have far more experience w/ tires than I do.
> 
> I can pick up either a Muddy Mary 2.5 GGC or a Continental Der Kaiser 2.5. Either, locally, for a very good price.
> 
> ...


Big Betty is better fordry/ hardpack...and it rolls the fastest out of all the tires of schwalbe


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

First flat with big bettys the other day. Noticed tire was spongey at the bottom of the hill, got home and it was flat. The next morning the both were flat, what luck! Tubeless with stans but it was all dried up inside. Cleaned and remounted the tires with fresh stans, how many scoops would you guys use? I put 2 scoops in each tire but was thinking maybe I should do 2 1/2-3?


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

I too am a Schwable convert. Ran a number of Maxxis tire on my XC/AM bikes and either had decent traction but slow rolling tires or sketchy traction but great rolling tires. I wanted a larger size tire, that rolled well and was still reasonably light. 

This is for my Reign, I started with a Big Betty GGC 2.4 Snakeskin and actually ran it on the back for a few rides. It felt like I was cheating, if I stayed seated as long as I could spin the crank the tire would grip and push me up the hill. Didn't matter if it was dry, wet, rocks, roots ... the tire simple chewed into the ground and kept traction. I did notice that the rolling resistance was good especially considering the grip, but was not what I would call a fast rolling tire. I took it off the back as I didn't want to burn the tire out so quickly given the price.

The BB is now on the front and have no complaints, I run it at 25-27 lbs haven't had a flat with it (crosses fingers) and have never had an issue with it washing out, but given our wet wet winter and spring here in Vancouver, I haven't been able to try it on dry and dusty conditions.

I was also trying out the Maxxis EXO DHF 2.5 60a on the front and rear. Pretty good tire as it is the 60a compound is doesn't have the grip the BB does, but it rolls fast and wear is minimal. This will likely be the tire I run on the rear for the summer as the big tire.

The new tire Schwable has out called the Hans Dampf looks great. Around 750g, with Snakeskin, supposed to roll really well, would be a little larger than the NN 2.25. Would be the perfect winter tire on the back of my Reign for riding the shore.

For now, I am now running a slightly smaller Nobby Nic 2.25 Double Defence Evo, Tire rolls really nice on the back, grip is on par with the Maxxis EXO, but is lighter and does roll better. 

I have a second NN on the front of a second set of wheels as my XC set it is great no complaints on any front. I might try running NN on both front and back as my more XC oriented tires.

So many good tires and so little time.


----------

